# Twin Cities Spring 2015 GTG



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone - mark your calendars for June 6th! Plans are coming together. Based on last year, I'm thinking we will be taking it a little easier this time around - meet up and see what everyone has done to their cars since last time, cruise someplace interesting, take a few pictures, and then find a good spot for some lunch and beverages.

*Date:* June 6

*Plan:* Let's meet around 9:30 in the morning. I think my work ramp was a decent place to meet last year, so let's start there again this year. It's right off of 169, seemed like it was pretty friendly for dropped cars (no speed bumps and pretty easy angle), and gives us some cover in case of rain. 9320 Excelsior Boulevard, Hopkins, MN. It's the north-east ramp of the three. Let's meet on the roof level, unless it's raining - then let's just meet one level below the top.










After some catching up and seeing what's new, I'm thinking highway cruise first. Let's run up 169 to 394 to 94, and make our way through the Lowry Tunnel for those with exhaust setups on to the U of M campus. Specifically, I'm thinking the East River Flats Park.



















Once we've taken some pictures and shot the **** for a while longer, I'm thinking River Parkway cruise along the Mississippi and then curling on over to Fat Lorenzo's for lunch by Lake Nokomis (open to alternative suggestions for lunch - may change that one yet - they only have smaller tables, but otherwise I like that place). 










Unless somebody has a last-minute suggestion like last year, that's the plan!

*Who's In:* (I think...)
Tempes_TT / Sebastian
Chrisc351 / Chris
jongbloedt / Tayler (assuming date confirmed this year  )
darrenbyrnes / Darren
esoxlucious / Sean (assuming everything works out)
Imola_TT / Karyn (she's back!)
KCK_TT / KC King
TIGninja / Chuck Bauer
Chris Miller (Facebook)
matches / Andy
boobsapproved / Bob

*Maybe or Out:*
E85TT / Alex
Trackstar616898 / Nolan


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I see I've (again) scheduled during SOWO. OK I'm going to see if there's a different date in May that works for most people. Ready, fire, aim!

:banghead:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

OK how does June 6 work? I'm going to send out some PMs and Facebook messages...


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm free


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to do some location scouting in the next week or two - should have a plan together in that timeframe. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Cool. It's on my calendar.

I guess this means I have to clean up my ride.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I guess this means I have to clean up my ride.


I guess I have to make sure mines running.........buuh. Motor swap is scheduled happen in the next two weeks. 

Trying not to get too over ambitious, but I should be good to go by the meet. :thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Going to do some location scouting in the next week or two - should have a plan together in that timeframe. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


Thanks, Wade! 
Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Info partially updated - will be jammed with work stuff until Friday but will get rest of details up soon!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Super excited!!


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Hit a deer last week. Would have totaled the car (at $8K estimate) but for the fact that I had purchased add'l insurance. Unlikely to be fixed by June 6th, but fingers crossed.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

esoxlucios said:


> Hit a deer last week. Would have totaled the car (at $8K estimate) but for the fact that I had purchased add'l insurance. Unlikely to be fixed by June 6th, but fingers crossed.


Ugh, that sucks. Glad you are OK.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

TY!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

esoxlucios said:


> Hit a deer last week. Would have totaled the car (at $8K estimate) but for the fact that I had purchased add'l insurance. Unlikely to be fixed by June 6th, but fingers crossed.


Noooo!! Ditto on what Darren said - glad you're OK and hope the car can be fixed in time - your TT is pretty amazing!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Info updated - may be one more update before the 6th...


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

We should be there


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

matches said:


> We should be there


Cool - see you Saturday!


----------



## KCK_TT (Jun 3, 2015)

You can count my MK1 TT Roadster and myself in for this! Btw, I'm KC !


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Im going to take this moment to apologies to everyone and their ears, because I wont be able to get my exhaust fully fitted until next week...meaning, that I will be present running off only the downpipe - I promise, Ill stay in the back of the pack


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

KCK_TT said:


> You can count my MK1 TT Roadster and myself in for this! Btw, I'm KC !


Roadsters are awesome! (I might be slightly biased, though)

See y'all Saturday!
:wave:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

KCK_TT said:


> You can count my MK1 TT Roadster and myself in for this! Btw, I'm KC !


Wow - KCK - that's pretty far - super cool. See you Saturday!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry guys, something came up and I have to bag out this time.

Have a good run!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, that was fun! Can't wait to see the better-than-iphone pix


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone that made it to the meet! It was great to hang out. Good to meet a couple new people from the area this year! Sorry about the first "cruise" - lesson learned for me planning this is to drive the routes _*on the same day and time*_ as on the event. Strong move by Bob to catch up through the thick traffic by the tunnel though! And Tayler, next time maybe just drive the short way into the ramp instead of checking out every single speed bump on the long way around 

Bummer that unforseen circumstances hit so many people right before the event - Sebastian, Sean, Chris, Darren hope to catch you all some other time. Until some of pros post up some pictures (Tayler, Andy), here are a couple from my phone.




























Thanks again everyone - I had a great time! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Post.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

TIGninja said:


> Post.


Chuck - that must be you, right?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Bummed I missed out... We should definitely do this again, especially with the amount of people that missed out! Weather is only getting nicer


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

ttwsm said:


> Thanks everyone that made it to the meet! It was great to hang out. Good to meet a couple new people from the area this year! Sorry about the first "cruise" - lesson learned for me planning this is to drive the routes _*on the same day and time*_ as on the event. Strong move by Bob to catch up through the thick traffic by the tunnel though! And Tayler, next time maybe just drive the short way into the ramp instead of checking out every single speed bump on the long way around



Haha, I had no idea where I was going so I had no choice!




Tempes_TT said:


> Bummed I missed out... We should definitely do this again, especially with the amount of people that missed out! Weather is only getting nicer



Definitely! I think a part 2 is in order; or even if a little TT gang wanted to crash a weeknight car meet or something, that could be fun...


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

boobsapproved said:


> Definitely! I think a part 2 is in order; or even if a little TT gang wanted to crash a weeknight car meet or something, that could be fun...


I like that idea a lot. Let's plan on it. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who can't back into a parking spot.


----------



## littleb0605 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow!




ไฮไลท์บอล คู่เด็ด ทุกคู่ ทุกแมต ไม่พลาด ได้ที่นี่ livescore


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Photos:










Bonus:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome pictures - thanks for posting! No question a good camera makes a difference...


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

matches said:


>


Sign? What sign? Officer, I swear there was no sign!

Love the pix, thanks!


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for taking pictures Andy, those turned out fantastic man!


----------

